# Parkstar?



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

So I am leaning heavly towards K2 Parkstar 154W as it fits what I'm looking for and the jib rocker but I was also looking at the Forum Grudge 154W which also fits what I'm looking for...And I am confused as to which would POP better because I love riding around and looking for gaps, kickers, etc and just bouncing off/ over them but would also hold up on the bigger hills :dunno:... I'm about 145 and 5'11ish.

ANY and ALL help/suggestions are appreciated


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

with anything reverse camber will automatically have less pop than a cambered board seeing as the board is bending away from the ground. the *parkstar* is my pick. the board will turn great. and press great. and go the pow good. as for hitting kickers youll be fine becuase you dont really "ollie" off them. the real draw back straight out "ollie" power.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

The grudge would definitely have better pop, just due to regular camber. It all comes down to what you want to ride. I ride park a lot and mainly hit the jump lines, I can't stand rocker when hitting jumps. But I have friends that hit the biggest jumps at our mountain on their rocker boards and they like how the board feels. It's all preference, do you have any previous experience riding rocker boards? If not I would give rocker boards a quick try before you buy one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I have ridden regular boards, sadly no rocker boards, and I'd figure I try it out.....If theres any relativity to say a wakeboard with out fins...would it ride like that (that is if you've ever ridden 1...(aka has more pop a bit more forgiving)?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Rocker boards ride different. The minor aspects of riding one will come quickly if you already have snowboarding experience, and you will not notice the difference if you dont. I ride a RC board and love it. It is supposed to be a jib board, but I have taken it backcountry/ pow riding out in the east and west and it has done magically on powder due to the RC. On the other hand, you will get less energy return in carving, and can lose you edge (its not exactly losing your edge, but its the easiest way to describe it) if you put too much energy into a turn too quickly, as the board may not have the strength to return the energy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I do have plenty of experience...Ya like you said I am worried of losing that edge especially on backcountry runs when my old man wants to hit up the blacks  but than again...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Has any1 tried the 154W cause thats one I'm considering or should I go longer? And would 2009 large burton triads fit these?


----------

